# The new Euroleague



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Euroleague has decided to create "indefinite contracts" for sixteen teams. EL has decided not to count blank votes in the polling made this week in his Assambly, so the project has been approved

Spanish teams that will have the "indefinite contract" will be Madrid, Barça and Baskonia. What do you think?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Euroleague CEO Jordi Bertomeu's press conference transcript:


> Euroleague Basketball CEO Jordi Bertomeu had a press conference on Wednesday to define the competition's new strategies and future plans, based on the decisions taken in the Euroleague Assembly in Berlin, the day before the 2008-09 Draw. The new proposal is based on sports results in both ULEB competitions, the Euroleague and the Eurocup. The new structure is set to allow a group of 16 teams maximum to have long-term contracts due to its sports results, as well as the possibility for all countries to either get to the Euroleague or have more teams in the competition.
> 
> "Good afternoon everybody. The decisions taken and the discussions made in Berlin on Monday are the most important ones since the Euroleague was created in 2000. It means a quality jump forwards in the evolution of our project. A quality jump that allows to say that the 10th edition of the Euroleague, which will take part in the 2009-10 season, will mean the creation of a real European League. The main guideline of this project will be stability. That stability will allow teams to have long-term contracts but at the same time, it is based on sports results. Not only those teams will gain that stability due to its results, but may also lose it because of that. Stability, sports results and the fact that he will an open league, from all points of view. It is an open league in terms of clubs and also in terms of countries. The fact that it becomes an open league for countries is a new fact, as it hasn´t been in place before. Any change that means stability for the clubs may translate into closed leagues, but this is an open league. These three issues - stability, sports results and an open league - define this project and allows us to have the best clubs from the 2009-10 season, as well as the domestic champions in the best leagues in Europe, as well as the champion of our second competition, the Eurocup."
> 
> ...


----------

